# The Electric Handsaw, a "handy"little yard tool.



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 1, 2014)

The snow and ice storms we had recently brought down quite a few tree limbs, and the little hand saw we had just wasn't doing the trick for cleaning up and pruning a few more that needed to come down, to let more sunlight into the front yard.
I found this little Black and Decker electric hand saw on Amazon for about $30, reconditioned, and it was like new when we got it.
This is not meant for any heavy cutting jobs, and won't replace a chainsaw, but for just little limbs and such, it is lightweight ( senior-friendly, in other words), and easy to use. 
Since it is electric, there is no work to fuel or start it, and it can just sit around until it is needed again.
Over all, we are very happy with this new "yard gadget", and I wanted to share it, in case someone else here can use something like this, too.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks great HFL, I might look at those...


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Viv, check out Amazon's cable saw, some call it a rope saw. Works really good, powered by yourself, and less than $20.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Ina.


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Your welcome, how are you today? :bighug:


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2014)

I am fine thanks.....hope you are surviving...


----------



## Ina (Mar 1, 2014)

Still running from my own thoughts. Trying though.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2014)

Good on you....keep going....


----------



## Falcon (Mar 1, 2014)

Neat tool HFL.  Very handy.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I need one!


----------



## Phantom (Mar 1, 2014)

Already myself one of those saws but different brand
As well as tree branches I use mine to cut those hard dog treats LOL
Also bought myself a elecrtic chainsaw.(starts every time ha ha ha )
Wish I bought an electric mower now
Have a petrol pole saw but the head don't swivel so I can trim tops of tree

Edit
My saw is only light pruning and 18V battery operated


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not sure I'd want to be using an electric saw while the extension cords lay in the snow and I stand in a puddle ...


----------



## Phantom (Mar 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to be using an electric saw while the extension cords lay in the snow and I stand in a puddle ...



I use one of these when operating ☺

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/270...e&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=107


----------



## Phantom (Mar 1, 2014)

I have one of these handy safety gadgets
http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=QP2000


Test your power points extention leads etc
Also tests your RCD protection in main board for malfuntion (Found mine was faulty)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2014)

Does look very handy HFL.  I've been using a small hand-saw, or a hedge trimmer for most things.  We have a small gas chain-saw that we use for bigger jobs, and of course the big chain saw for more extreme trimming.  That is nice, would be handy for me to have as an option for sure.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 1, 2014)

It IS really handy, Sea, and lightweight enough for easy use by a woman, as well.
We have a hand saw, and one of the pole saws, but it was a lot of sawing with just the manual saws. I was looking for a cheap electric chain saw, and found this, and decided it would be a viable option. 
All the ratings for it were high, people use it for limbs, to cutting 2x4's when building something. New blades are on amazon, and Lowes if needed right away, and so far we really like it. No chains to sharpen, just plug it in and go.

Here is Mr. HFL trimming branches with it. (He is NOT cutting with the cord in the snow, while standing in a puddle, by the way, Sifu.)


----------



## Phantom (Mar 1, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> It IS really handy, Sea, and lightweight enough for easy use by a woman, as well.
> We have a hand saw, and one of the pole saws, but it was a lot of sawing with just the manual saws. I was looking for a cheap electric chain saw, and found this, and decided it would be a viable option.
> All the ratings for it were high, people use it for limbs, to cutting 2x4's when building something. New blades are on amazon, and Lowes if needed right away, and so far we really like it. No chains to sharpen, just plug it in and go.
> 
> ...





> Better than a chainsaw.You can use one handed.Cutting horizontal would be a breeze too



Hmmm Aluminium ladder in a snow puddle .................................................


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I use one of these when operating ☺
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/270...e&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=107





Phantom said:


> I have one of these handy safety gadgets
> http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=QP2000
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Not many people would think of that.



Phantom said:


> Hmmm Aluminium ladder in a snow puddle .................................................



Happy, this. /\/\/\

... and I don't see any OSHA-approved safety glasses, gloves or hard-hats. I'm going to have to schedule an inspection of your premises. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

I've got an electric weed whacker but the gas ones are more powerful and portable.


----------

